# Need help identifying tricycle



## That one guy (Jan 23, 2018)

Restoring this with my 5 year old daughter and need to know what it is. It has 505 stamped on the fender and the rear foot rest. Says Fire chief on the head badge decal, and says it’s made in Korea


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 23, 2018)

@ridingtoy


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 26, 2018)

Unfortunately, I don't have much knowledge on these trikes other than knowing they're Asian made. It's going to be tough finding any useful information to restore it by but it doesn't appear to be in too bad of a condition as is, and still in original paint.

Dave


----------



## Sweetelite (Apr 22, 2018)

We have a similar one. I am curious to know when it was made. I haven’t found any information online.I have also seen a police one like yours with the back seat. Ours came with a red police beacon attached to the handlebars but I took it off. Not sure if it works.


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 26, 2018)

I purchased the exact same 505 FireChief bike with the two seats new from ToysR Us in 1989 for my son.  It is not an antique bike, just looks very loved.  I replaced the back wheels on ours a couple of times.  It went through 4 kids and unfortunately was lost in our move.  Enjoy it !


----------

